# Mayville Buck



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't believe this one isn't on here yet.
They are saying 203.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

that seems a bit high


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

kvernum3 said:


> that seems a bit high


Yeah...like the tines on that hawg. Amazing deer! Any details on the shooter and the hunt?


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

I Bet Brett would have shot it if he didn't move to Bismark!! :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

that's me I shot it with my homemade sling shot!!!

Was trying to keep it a secret until I wrote the book.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What book is that? Madlibs?

I shot this (animal type) in a field near (ND City) with my trusty (weapon). When it first walked out of the shelterbelt I said "(exclamation)!" And felt my (body part) begin to tremble. I steadied myself on a nearby (object) and aimed for its (body part). Two (bird types) flew over at just that moment and I just about (verb, past tense). Regaining my composure I lined up the shot again, this time aiming for the (body part)...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I could see 203. Regardless of what it scores, hands down no doubt, the buck of a lifetime. Congrats to the hunter who looks to be young. Tough life of huntin ahead of him lol :lol:


----------

